# Avatar: The Last Airbender RP



## Saint_Spike (Jul 1, 2008)

Its About Time There Be An Avatar: The Last Airbender RP
To Join With Regular Charecters:
Just Say What Charecter(s) You Want To Be
Join With Oc's:
Name:
Age:
History:
Weapon: (If He/She Has One)
Appearance:
Other Info:

Rules: 
Regular Charecters: 
No Fandom For Actual Charecters
No Pairings
Oc Rules:
No Godmodding
No Immortals, No Young Bending Masters

Oh And Im Azula, Ty Lee, And Mai


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 5, 2008)

edit: nothing here.


----------



## Serp (Jul 6, 2008)

Name: Kaoru
Age: 18
History: From the earth kingdom (fuck yea ), adept earth bender. From an earth bending family, oldest of 3 sons. Left home to find work to bring home to family.
Weapon: Brass Gauntlets 
Appearance: Tanned skin, black hair now in locks, brown sleeveless shirt, 2 twin brass gauntlets, Green belt, brown pair of pants. And if he wants to wear it, he has a very nice hat.
Other Info: Born with the ability to earthbend, but his father too sickly to teach him and the rest of the village earthbends now gone, he taught himself and now has a very strange style of earthbending.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 7, 2008)

Your Both Approved...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2008)

Name: Kiza 

Age:19

History: an Ex- Fire nation recruit, Left the army and hid himself in the outskirts of the earth kingdom. 

Weapon: Single Jian and fire bending 

Appearance: medium length black hair tied in a pony tail. scar on his left hand in the shape of a crescent moon. Torn sleeve red shirt, dark brown pants. (loose in the legs) sandals and his sword on his waist.

Other Info: A "Lazy good for nothing," As labeled by his teachers, he always slacked off in school but was seen as very gifted. after primary fire nation schooling and training he was recruited into the army. He was supposed to be sent on a suicide mission into the earth kingdom, but he ran from the group and hid himself.

He is a decent Swordsman and does well enough with his fire bending, He is often broke and sneaks food whenever possible. He avoids the larger cities of the earth kingdom and makes sure to avoid any fire nation soldiers he can.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 7, 2008)

Approved...


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 7, 2008)

Can I be Aang?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah..............


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 7, 2008)

That was fast lol.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 7, 2008)

lol.............


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 7, 2008)

So, are we gona post on this thread to RP, or do we make a separate one? Just if I can be lazy, im good with it.


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2008)

Are we gonna have a storyline or just random acts of violence. And are multi benders and fox ppl allowed


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 7, 2008)

Of course they are, he already approved it!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2008)

It'll Take Place In Book 2/3, And After

So We Need Some One To Become The Next Avatar Too, Whats After Air


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2008)

After air its water,  and then earth, then fire and then air once more. And if it takes place during book 2/3 won't aang be alive and hence no new avatar, set it like 50 years afterwards for realism.

I noticed that avatars that are air benders will always be the best benders as they learn the fighting styles in the correct order. 

Air bending (to dodge and evade) > water bending (turn your enemies power against them)> earth bending (being defensive and immovable) > fire bending (preemptive strike)    

The four principles of the four bending arts, in that cycle show the best way to master martial arts and since air bender avatars learn the cycle from the beginning point, they learn it in the most correct manner.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2008)

He Will, Im Saying, We Can Start With Like Their Kids And Crap Like That, And Then Get A New Avatar


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2008)

I understand that much  But I don't think the main characters had much kids during book 2/3 so my point still stands about 25 years later would be the optimum time range for them to have decently aged kids.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats What I Mean, Alright So Lets Start....

*Walking Around*
*Following Azula*
*Following Ty Lee*


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2008)

:lol Before we start, lets make a separate thread and at least make sure 100% that we know the setting/time period before it gets confusing.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright....


----------



## Serp (Jul 8, 2008)

OK the RP starts here, all other shit goes in the other thread!
_______________________________________________________________________

Kaoru wrapped his shawl over his shoulders, placed his hat on his head and continued his walk to Ba Sing Se.

"Ah this is long, I can't wait to sit down have a meat bun and drink some jasmine tea"


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 8, 2008)

Baneer sat in her home, pondering what she should do today. "Maby i'll go shopping? I have had that necklace on my eye for a while..." She said and started walking to her front door, but there was a knock before she could walk out. Her ears perked and asked, "Who is it?" It was quiet for several moments before an answere was herd. "Hello? Miss Fox? This is Howard. I've come to escort you to the Jewlery Store. But before you ask, no, you cannot go alone this time." A man's voice came from the other side of the door. Baneer's ears drooped slightly as she opened the door. She walked outside with her normal cloth's, and a small handbag containing three hundred gold pieces. "Are we ready to go?" He said under non-seethrough black cloak with a hoodie and mask. Baneer alwaise though he was kind of creepy looking, but none the less, he was a good friend. "Yes sir, lets go." And they walked off to the market.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 9, 2008)

*Walking Around*
*Following Azula, Whistling*
*Following Ty Lee, Sharpening Throwing Knives*


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 10, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Walking Around*
> *Following Azula, Whistling*
> *Following Ty Lee, Sharpening Throwing Knives*



((Where are they doing this?))


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2008)

(In That Forest Where They Fight The Kyoshi Warriors)


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 10, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> (In That Forest Where They Fight The Kyoshi Warriors)



((Ahh, south of Ba Sing Se.))

"Now, where was the jewler again?" Ban said as she walked down the isle of merchants.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2008)

*Walking*.....


----------



## Burke (Jul 10, 2008)

before i say anyhting will there be a seperate thread or what


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 11, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> before i say anyhting will there be a seperate thread or what



((Nope. At least I don't think so.))


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> before i say anyhting will there be a seperate thread or what



((here))


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2008)

((Might join this seeing how new episodes will be airing soon and might inspire me  But can I suggest posting more than just that you are "walking" or one lines of speech. If you look in the One Piece RP thread you'll sort of understand what I'm talking about.))


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 12, 2008)

(Alright)
So When Is This Plan Supposed To Start
Soon I Hope....


----------



## Burke (Jul 12, 2008)

((look at my charecter first to get the idea))((kisame in acrylic))

Mik Miaki woke up early this morning he was backtracking to see if he could find any information as to where he could find any evidence of his captured parents, and his next stop was Ba Sing Se.

*sigh* another  lonely day of traveling

Mik had laid out the night before next to a dirt path that someone said would take him to Ba Sing Se. As he was prepareing for the day ahead he heard footstep going up the path he was about to take. Mik sought cover in the bushes as a boy dressed in a shawl walked by.


----------



## Serp (Jul 13, 2008)

Kaoru continued walking and then stopped. He looked around he swore he had heard something, but what. 
"who's there!" He called out.
He half wanted to someone or something to be there to lessen his thoughts on paranoia, and then the other side of his brain was like 'idiot, you do don't want something to be there.'


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2008)

are you fire nation?
Mik had to ask, the boy looked stunned when he saw the bushes talking.


----------



## Serp (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok so a bush started talking, Kaoru looked down at his clothes and how the colour and style were obviously earth kingdom, so one thing he could guess was that the bush was blind. He readied his stance.

"What if I am?"


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 13, 2008)

Wait, I Hear Something *Stops*
*Takes Out Throwing Knives*
*Stops*


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 13, 2008)

((Just a question, how far away from Ba Sing Se?))


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2008)

Somewhere in the Earth Kingdom-

Soldier: "GET THE TRAITOR!" Four fire nation soldiers were chasing after a man with a sleeveless red shirt and brown pants.
Kiza: "Why can't i get one day where i don't run into some soldiers!" he ran past a man selling Cabbage from a cart. "Hey i need to borrow this!" Kiza grabbed the cart and pushed it into the soldiers. The three in front took a pose and fired at it, Destroying the cart.
Man: "NOT MY CABBAGES!" he fell to the ground crying. 
Kiza: "I'll pay for those later." Kiza took off at top speed. "I really need a nice quiet place to stay."  He spotted an open window. "Good enough!" he thought as he jumped into it. The soldiers stopped and looked around.
Soldier: "Where did he go?" 
Soldier2: "I don't know, split up and search the area! don't let the traitor get away!"
All: "RIGHT!" the soldiers split up and took off.

Kiza: "Phew, Must be my lucky day." He took a step forward and fell down into some Monkey-cat food. "Great."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2008)

((Just made em: Link removed ))


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 14, 2008)

Zanketsune said:


> ((Just a question, how far away from Ba Sing Se?))



(Not That Far Away)


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 14, 2008)

((Mkay. I need a fight, who wants to be generic thief in charge of stealing Ban's handbag and getting thier ass whooped afterwards?))


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 14, 2008)

(Nah.............)


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2008)

((zanketsune!!!! i cant send a pm to you but i do want to brawl with you my code is in my signature so just pm me back your brawl code and you pm me the time that you want to brawl))


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2008)

Mik to Kaoru
If you are from the fire nation than you are dead where you stand


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 15, 2008)

..............


----------



## Burke (Jul 15, 2008)

((i was talking to serp's charecter_


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 15, 2008)

(Ok..................)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2008)

(There's a reason why a separate convo thread exists)


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2008)

strawhat4life...give up, these guys are the worst kind in RPing lol...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 15, 2008)

((Maybe someone with a brain would like to make a new Avatar RP, this one is too full of spam already...))


----------



## Zanketsune (Jul 16, 2008)

((Floopty, it alright if I call you that right? Anyway, I gota make sure that its alright with my firend. See, he's the one with the Wii and friend code, but I know alot more about WiFi than he does. I will be getting a Wii and Brawl on August 2nd (my birthday) but in the mean time, im trying to get over there by Monday. I'll make a Brawl thread we can talk on in stead of cluttering this one. Alright? This all sound good to you? By the by, my name on Brawl is Zank.))


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 16, 2008)

WTF, this is an RP thread, but you guys aren't even talking about anything relevant to the RP at all.  This does have potential, but right now, its pretty shit.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2008)

Mods please delete this thread, it's like most pages OOC talk about random shit.

This isn't even RP section worthy.


Zanketsune, you can try to neg me yes, but it doesn't really work, so stop trying because you only spread grey reps fool.
Just leave the boards or join the konoha section...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

Zorokiller said:


> Zanketsune, you can try to neg me yes, but it doesn't really work, so stop trying because you only spread grey reps fool.
> Just leave the boards or join the konoha section...



What he said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2008)

If anyone wants to do a proper Avatar thread then I'm in.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 16, 2008)

I just started a signup for the proper one. Just waiting for mod approval.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Update: here it is Link removed


----------

